# How do I find



## taffy19 (Sep 9, 2007)

all the users that own at a certain resort? I knew how to do this one time but I forgot it again. TIA.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know that every TUG user/member actually lists the resorts where they own.  You could look at reviews of a specific resort and see which members have listed themselves as being willing to give information to others about the resort.

If there's another way, I hope someone else will post what it is.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 9, 2007)

There is no way to find all of the TUGgers who own at a certain  resort. However, you can find those who have listed ownership at that resort in the "Resorts" section of their profiles and who have at least one post on the BBS.

Click on "Users List" on the above blue bar. Then click on "Search Users" (right side of the page) and then on "Advanced Search". Enter the resort name (don't use quotes for multiple words) in the "Resorts Owned" box and click on "Search Now".

Because some people use different wording or abbreviations for the same resort, try various combinations or single words.

As an example, if I enter *Grande Ocean* as my search term, I find 27 owners. If I change it to *Grand Ocean*, I find 4 more owners. I would like to search for MGO, which I know a number of owners list for their ownership, but the term is too short to be recognized by the search feature.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

